# My mom thinks it's Ridiculous...



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

...to spend $1,500 on a dog. She said she thinks it's ridiculous to spend $500 on a dog. Especially a German shepherd. She doesn't see why I can't just get one for $100. 

I tried explaining to her that when you pay the $1,500 from a reputable breeder, you're not paying for the puppy; you're supporting their breeding program for them to keep doing their health testing and titling and to keep working toward their goal, and that I would have lifetime support and the hip guarantee (which doesn't mean much since it means returning the dog, but it'd sound good to her). But then she said that her friend (who breeds her bitch every time she comes into heat) has her dog OFA'd. But that's it. She doesn't offer to take the puppies back if something comes up or anything. 

My mom, me, and my dad are going to kind of tag-team, since I'm going to get my pup in December. She's going to be my Christmas/18th birthday present from Mom and Dad, and to myself. If I get from a breeder of my choosing, I guesstimate I'll pay $1,000 of it and Mom and Dad will split the rest of it. 

But my mom thinks that it's OUTRAGEOUS and does NOT want me spending that kind of money on a dog. She wants me to just get one out of the paper. How can I try and convince her that the ones out of the paper can have not only health issues that could cost money in the long run at the vet, but also temperament issues? I'm not saying all do, but I know some can. (Like shyness...).


----------



## mazza (Jun 11, 2010)

I rescued my GSD from a terrible situation when he was 12 weeks old, but I paid £900 each for two of my Dobermans and rescued the third


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Any dog can have health and temperament issues, it doesn't matter how much you spend. Honestly I'm not sure you can convince your mom that a dog is worth $1000 because to her , it's NOT worth that much. To me a Mercedes isn't worth any more than a Honda and it's outrageous to spend that much on a car; there's no convincing me otherwise. Be greatful she's going against her insrincts in this situation, or look around for a high-quality rescue.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

well i have to say... I personally don't agree with spending that much on a dog...To me the guarantees don't mean much, especially if that means having to return the dog if something goes wrong down the line, who is gonna return a dog after a year of it being in the family(not me)...When we bred dachshunds we spent $600.00 on a dog, and he started trying to bite everyone, i called the breeder they were willing to take him back, for free, nothing in return...my butt...I guess my point is, that if the dog is going to have issues, rather it be hip, elbow, mentality, personality, i don't think any person woudl return the dog after 6 months to a year for another, that animal is part of the family, he can't be replaced...I do like to have papers with mine, just AKC papers, i don't know why , i don't register them, but i do like to have them...Like i said b4, i paid 250.00 for ryder, 300.00 for ace when we had him, and we paid i think 300.00 for sophie. The one we truely believe came from a byb was ace...the other two were very well taken care of, i knew when the breedings took place, seen the parents and all. So i don't know...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have to say that I dont think that I could pay $1,500 on a puppy. I am a having a hard time thinking about paying $1,200 for my future puppy. I mean, that's alot of money, I live alone, I pay all of my bills by myself, I need money for emergencies incase something happens to my house, my cats, my dog, my car. I will need money for Vet bills for the puppy and money towards his neuter. Yes, I will be able to do it but it's nice to have more money for comfortable reasons.

$1,500 sounds to me like way too much money. I spent $600 on my GSD that came from a BYB and he has an amazing personality, he is everything I ever wanted in a dog, eager to please, easy to train, smart, affectionate, cat/dog friendly, people friendly but he can be serious and he can tell when there is a threat. Even though I would never buy from a BYB again, I spent $600 on the perfect dog for me.

I have talked to breeders that title and OFA their dogs and they sell their puppies for $900 to $1,000. 

By the time your puppy turns a year old chances are that you spent about $2,500 on your GSD with Vet bills, spay/neuter, toys, treats, food and other things. Do you have that kind of money?


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

$1500 sounds about right for a good working lines GSD, maybe at the top end of the scale. We paid $1200 and $1800 respectively for our two GSD's. You're not so much paying for the dog as you are paying for the breeder's skill, their ability to pick suitable dogs for breeding, and their reputation for producing sound dogs.

That said, I don't know how you'd go about convincing somebody that the money is justified, for something that the person has little or no interest in.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Unless I was getting a top end dog to work with, I wouldn't spend that much money personally.

However, if this is your money and its what you want, then good luck. You may be hearing it for awhile from her.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

I didn't read LaRen616's post closely enough, but he/she raises some good points. Unless you're going with a specific breeder for specific reasons, you might consider a smaller breeder. Do your research and you might be able to save some money, which will come in handy once your puupy starts eating...and eating...and eating...


----------



## Busty (Aug 2, 2010)

I rescued Maverick and paid nothing. I even got the previous family to pay all the vet bills, antibiotics, and other fees that came along with getting Maverick back to healthy condition. My point is, is that, in my opinion, you may want to look into rescueing a pup from shelters/ bad homes. It can be a lot less expensive, and the dog will love you for it. You could then spend that money on toys, treats, and other things.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Good luck with your puppy hunt! Since I was only interested in 'pet quality' dogs, I paid $500 each for ours. Fabulous dogs, really healthy, AKC registered, the works. If I was interested in showing they probably wouldn't have been the best choice. Still, I wouldn't pay $1k for a puppy either. Check into smaller kennels.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I can see both sides. I look at the breeder webpages and I too think, "Wow! Beautiful fuzzies! That's not such a bad price for guaranteed quality!" That side of me says Mum's arguement is along the same lines as buying a more expensive car. When she got a car did she buy minimum transportation with no frills, or did she find a car she liked with extra accessories that cost more but that she felt were worth it? If it's the latter than to my mind it pulls the teeth of the "You shouldn't spend more on a dog" argument. 

Having said which, will buying the more expensive dog become a constant point of contention in the family that you're willing to deal with? Also, my German Shepherds came from the pound and I adore them just as much as I would a $1500 dog. 

Jelpy


----------



## cristofa (Aug 8, 2010)

mazza said:


> I rescued my GSD from a terrible situation when he was 12 weeks old, but I paid £900 each for two of my Dobermans and rescued the third


 
did you get the dobermans from a good breeder? thats alot of money but they are worth it!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

I haven't read all these responses in detail, but you don't have to spent that kind of money. I glanced and saw some people spending in the hundreds, etc. Koda came to me free on Craigslist, granted, he came with Heartworm, which ended up costing $1,000, but he has the most amazing personality and is gorgeous. I wouldn't trade him if someone offered me a brand new $1,500 pup, I'd slap them. You can look other places (Craigslist?) and find one for less, but check for Vet records to ensure health, maybe? Koda was picked up as a stray by some random lady, he came with absolutely no history whatsoever, but you can probably look for a dog, get history, and rescue it in the process, instead of going the puppy route. As I said, I glanced at some of the responses and obviously not everyone went the $1,500 route.


----------



## cristofa (Aug 8, 2010)

Busty said:


> I rescued Maverick and paid nothing. I even got the previous family to pay all the vet bills, antibiotics, and other fees that came along with getting Maverick back to healthy condition. My point is, is that, in my opinion, you may want to look into rescueing a pup from shelters/ bad homes. It can be a lot less expensive, and the dog will love you for it. You could then spend that money on toys, treats, and other things.


 
*I totaly agree, i rescued my female from getting put down because the owner didnt want her and everywere was full up to take her in, i didnt think twice when my freind text me saying theres a german shepherd without a home, got out of bed and got strait there...she didnt know anything, no sit no nothing, now she knows everything! as long as your going to put 100% into them they will be best friend for life and never let you down, they are much happier when they are taught more and more.they turn out better dogs when they are rescued!*


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Dogs are expensive...not counting the breeder cost. Sobacca walked in our garage as a puppy and I've spent an arm and a leg on him since then -- he had mange as a puppy and then stomach issues and I feed him quality dog food.....and that was for a dog that was "free".

I agree with everyone, if you're getting the Shepherd for "pet" purposes, then there's really no point in going with a breeder that charges $1500. I paid $800 for Minna and I have AKC papers and a warranty (that will never be used), and I met the parents a couple of times and saw where the dogs were kept.

You can find a good breeder for a little cheaper price than $1500 -- I would think the ones that cost that much are generally a strong working line or show line dog that should be used for a working sport or to be shown in AKC, etc. If your intent is a "pet" then you should try to find a breeder that isn't so expensive.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

my Max came from a BYB, you could not buy a better GSD than he, the other 2 are rescues, they came with issues, but the training has done 90% turn around for those 2, take your time and look into rescues, might be worth the wait


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Are you planning on showing or working your dog? If not, why don't you compromise with your parents and look for a rescue? I know you've been waiting a very long time for your puppy.  

I feel that by going to a good breeder that you are 'stacking the deck' in your favor. They will have a history of breeding healthy, well tempered dogs. I want the breeder to pick my puppy based on what I want. I'll rely on their expertise. I want to do agility, rally, possibly Schutzhund with my next dog. That's why I'm more than willing to pay that amount.

But if all I wanted was a family pet, then I would look into rescues. You may have to wait but it is possible to get a puppy. You could also look in shelters. I adopted Jax when she was about 13 weeks from a shelter.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I suppose it all depends on the individual's needs. If I were looking for a specific line, I'd be willing to pay a bit more for what I want. If I were just looking for pet quality, I'd go through a rescue. 

If I were hit in the head and lost all of my marbles and decided I wanted to start breeding, I'd pay more to find dogs that have already been proven.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd tell her "you can pay $1500 now for a dog less prone to genetic problems, or you can pay even more later in vet fees."

A backyard breeder doesn't care if their dogs have hip dysplasia or pannus or any other disease german shepherds are prone to have, they'll breed them anyway. A reputable breeder won't breed those dogs, or breed dogs that consistently produce genetic failures. 

That said, if you want pet quality I think you could find a pet quality dog for a cheaper price and still be getting a dog that's more likely to be of sound mind and body.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

It sounds to me if you have to do a lot of convincing to get a $1500 dog to your Mom you probably shouldn't be getting a $1500 dog.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

How much have you been looking around? I guess it all depends on what you plan on doing with your dog. I fell in love with the breed and wanted one as a pet. I found a breeder who has 30 years of experience, training, raising, and breeding GSD's. My pup's parents were not titled, but there are Sigers and numerous German show dogs back in his pedigree. His breeder guarantees he will be free of genetic diseases and wants us to get his hips checked at 1 year. He calls to check up on us and wants us to keep him updated with Jackson. He also offers training help and support for the life of the puppies he brings in the world and would take them back if needed. He is from a small town that is far from what I call civilization which is a factor as to why the price of my pup was lower; I paid $650 for him. It was about a 2.5 hr drive, but I liked the breeder, I loved his enthusiasm and love for GSD's, he has beautiful dogs, and the price was right. Maybe there is something out there for you for a little less? Unless you have your heart set on a particular breeder, maybe look around a little more? IDK your money situation, but for me I wanted to have enough extra $$$ for the puppy and proper supplies for him.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Another possiblity; find a good breeder and see if they have a dog they are retiring for some reason IE- he's just not going to make the cut as a show dog like they had hoped, or they were planning to breed their female again but found she simply does not breed or carry well or some such. Or- dog they sold is in need of a home due to job change/health issues of the owner etc. They might be willing to ask for less simply to get it a good home. The downside is that if your heart is set on a puppy and only a puppy you might not get one; the upside to this is that if the dog is older you would already know if it has any kind of congenital/genetic problems. 

Jelpy


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2010)

I say get what you want and are willing to pay. I find it interesting that many people who take "improving the breed" as the reason behind breeding GSD's would speak so aggressively against spending more on a dog from a breeder who is committed to bettering the breed. Whether it's $500 or $1,500 most breeders are not making a lot of money on dogs. If a breeder has put time in proper breeding, titling, etc. it is well worth the money. You will be an adult. It's your decision not your mother's. 

Don't search for a dog by price. Search for the dog that is mostly likely to match what you are looking for in a dog. 

$1,000 for a companion that stands to be part of your life for 10-15 years is insignificant over time. 

And as anyone who has shopped and researched for GSD knows, not all GSDs are created equal and neither are all breeders. There will always be some truth in the axiom: "you get what you pay for."


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

I have had rescues or abandoned GSD most all of my life. In total for the six GSD dogs I have owned over the years I have paid a total of maybe 300 dollars to bring the animals home. I have owned some of the most intelligent, loyal, lovable, gentle animals you could ever want. Just because they didn't come from this breeder and have a pedigree 10 pages long does not mean they are not in need of a home and someone to love them. 
My advise would be to find a good rescue dog, a GSD if that's your pleasure and learn to love and care for an animal who others may deem unsuitable. You may be surprised how attached you'll become.

That's just my dos centavos


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

For the area you are in, the amount sounds reasonable to me. We paid a lot for our Mia (in Southern Cal) because we wanted to know what we were getting as far as lines and temperment. The difference: We didn't tell anyone what we paid. That is the key to avoiding these duscussions. If anyone asked, we simply said it was a lot, but she is worth it-no one pushed at that point. We resuced our Bella (by sheer chance) and we have spent a treat deal on repair and medical bills...so it all works out in the long run!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I paid $0 for my Zoe because she was my christmas gift though her litter mates were sold for $800. Both of the parents came from titled parents though they hadn't been titled themselves and they were both tested for genetic diseases, OFA'd, and had great temperaments. You can find a quality dog for less if this is going to be a companion pet and not all BYB's will just breed any two dogs who can. Many do genetic testing and OFA their dogs- you just need to find one that does and avoid the one's that don't. Ask to see the tests in person and meet the parents, look at their home, and the conditions the puppies are being kept in- this will give you a good idea. Get their vets name and number as well and speak to them. If your not going to show, work, and/or title your dog the price tag is definitely steep, but if you are than it is an investment worth making


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

I know you have been waiting a long time for a pup but you CAN find PB pups available for rescue. After my oldest dog passed I was waiting and saving up myself for a good GSD pup. I was doing a lot of internet research (how I found this site ), looking around for good breeders, etc. and about 3 months before I was really ready to go all out and get the pup, 2 German Shepherd pups popped up in my area on Petfinders. They were both from the cliche BYB who had 2 dogs, decided to make pups and then couldn't sell them and couldn't take care of them! So the 2 girls ended up being given to the rescue organization. I had originally wanted to wait until after the holidays but I couldn't pass her up. I had no desire to show or work my dog so rescue made sense for me. Just a thought.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I say get what you want and are willing to pay. I find it interesting that many people who take "improving the breed" as the reason behind breeding GSD's would speak so aggressively against spending more on a dog from a breeder who is committed to bettering the breed. You will be an adult. It's your decision not your mother's.


While it's true that Konotashi will be technically an adult, it's my understanding that both she and her pup will still be living in her parents' house and that her mother is forking over part of the money. If this is the case, then it is partially her mother's decision. 

We're all big fans of improving the breed, but none of us want decision between a daughter and her mother and most of us spoke up for rescue and not visiting the closest BYB who has $300 puppies.


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

I'm totally an advocate for rescueing adult dogs.... so to me $1500 is a tab bit ridiculous. HOWEVER, I know people who pay that much and are just fine with it and can justify it. 
My husband has a cousin who raises GSD's and she charges that much, if not more, for hers... and they are incredible dogs, but even with her offering a nearly 50% discount, I still couldn't justify it.. .not knowing somewhere out there is a good, healthy, adult needing a home for the price of an adoption fee.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Most of the breeders I found when I was looking for a GSD puppy were asking $1000-2000+ for a puppy. I was not looking for a top show or working dog either, just a pup from health tested parents (OFA etc) and with some type of titles/certifications.
Where are people finding these quality puppies for $500?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm all for rescuing, but my issue is that I think it would be best to get a puppy since we have other dogs in the house and I want to raise her around them. I want to try and minimize any possible dominance issues. But if I can find a puppy in the shelter when it's time to bring baby home, I'll try to get her. 

And whoever said it's my decision and not my mom's is crazy, LOL. I live in her house, and she's paying part of it. So TECHNICALLY it's TOTALLY her decision. As much as I hate to admit that.

The dog will be a pet, but I want to do agility. Obviously an any-dog sport, so the parents don't necessarily have to be titled. But joint certifications would be good to have.



Chicagocanine said:


> Where are people finding these quality puppies for $500?


And this is what I'm wondering. Because I can't find any dogs that are AKC registered or OFA'd under $1,000.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am glad you are thinking of rescuing. My family and I got Molly for $25 from a BYB/oops litter. Her parents owners just didn't spay or neuter their dogs and had unexpected puppies. Molly is everything I can ask for in a GSD. She is smart, beautiful, energetic, athletic, loyal, protective, sweet, lovable, and healthy and all around great dog. My family and I got Tanner at the spcaLA for $115, that covered, his neutering, his microchipping, his vaccinations and deworming, and helped support a good shelter program. He is beautiful, smart, lovable, sweet, gentle, protective, loyal, and healthy. Molly & Tanner are the best $140(thats both of them combined) my family spent. I wouldn't trade neither of them for anything.

Some good breeders will sell pet quality puppies for $800. I know thats about how much my next puppy will be if I decide to go to a breeder, and if I decided to go with a rescue/shelter, I will be paying at least $115.

It all depends on what you want.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I paid $1200 for Wolfie, and in 1988, I paid $600 for Chief. While I think that rescuing a dog is wonderful, you need to make a list of pros and cons of rescue vs breeder and see what you come up with. A breeder might be the route that you need to go for your circumstances.


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

All of my pups have been rescues except for Blitz and King. King was a pup from a very poorly ran kennel or puppy farm. I didn't know what to look for 9 years ago in kennels and also did not know most of those kennels in my area are in fact puppy mills. Sarge and Willie are Katrina rescues, and many others before them were rescues. While I have no proof behind the following statement I personally believe that "Rescues are better pets because they have been in prison, dog pound or what ever its called and they know they have been given a second chance in life". Also an more importantly it all depends on your interaction with the dog; I have seen many dogs over a grand act so poorly in training and look so bad but the owners had that sheet of paper saying its a great dog. 

After King passed away my kids came to me about a month later and told me they were getting me a puppy and wanted me included in the process. We looked high and low at breeders in our area (S La, S Ms, and S Ala) and most are CKC breeders and I honestly did not wish to go through what we did with King and his health. Not for nothing and not slamming people but CKC doesnt mean anything in this area; but I believe it to be a regional thing and most local breeders are in it for the money. The breeder we settled on in S La was very knowledgable and we spoke with her a few times about getting a puppy. I researched her and the kennel on the internet, AKC, and local court systems to see what smut I could find; and I found none. Due to the area I live in and everyone hurting from the economy and the BP Spill I am pretty positive she could not have gotten more money for those pups. Many are out of jobs, and BP is holding back payments etc; I would not have Blitz here had it not been for my children purchasing him for me. His mom and dad have been tested for hips, and have great temperament and a wonderful living environment and while this does not guarantee a healthy pup I hope it was a decent enough start that he will not be at the vet as much as King. 

There are many programs for rescuing GSD's like local rescues and while you might not be able to get a puppy many larger GSD's can be had for under 250 at those rescues. Just do a search for GSD's rescues in your area. 

Hope this helped and happy hunting


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

Hmmm... I don't think it's bad to pay top money for a dog from a reputable breeder. They dedicate 24/7 to their animals, do quite a bit of research to keep their lines healthy. We did pay top $ for all our pups except one (one of those "pet quality" for $500) to never do that again. Love my puppers to pieces, and trust them completely. I think rescue is a very noble thing but it doesn't work for all households (especially when you have a Green Mile dog that will not deal with grown up dogs joining the family). Our one experience with rescue was very regretful, unfortunately. But I won't preach against it. It was poor handling and bad policies from the shelter we adopted from. Again, different households fit different situations.

Also, we're pretty frugal. One vehicle family, no brand name clothing and I could care less if all the jewelery in the world suddenly vanished. So a cherry pick my dogs!  They are my babies and treasures. No regrets here.

Cheers,
Ana


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

What about a co-own or a foster for a breeding program? If you get involved in the dog circuit, maybe do some work for a breeder first, spend some time around their program, and who then might trust you with one of their puppies? 

I know that there are breeders out there that are interested in getting their dogs into homes that will make them more than just the family pet. While the breeder will retain reproductive rights on the dog and you will have to commit to training, this might help you make the entrance you need with a quality dog at a lower cost.

I would also consider rescue. You have to start somewhere. Most of the breeders I know who do co-owns and fosters give dogs to people who show aptitude and dedication in the venue, but maybe don't have the best dog.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Konotashi said:


> I'm all for rescuing, but my issue is that I think it would be best to get a puppy since we have other dogs in the house and I want to raise her around them. I want to try and minimize any possible dominance issues.


In the 5 years I've been fostering, I've had dominance issues between my foster dogs and my own dogs exactly 3 times. And as a foster, I always let prospective adopters who have resident dogs have a trial week to see if there's going to be any issues with dogs not getting along. I've had a dog returned after a trial week once.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

I agree it depends. I was looking at a certain line breeding and possible future working competition so I spent more.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> ...to spend $1,500 on a dog. She said she thinks it's ridiculous to spend $500 on a dog. Especially a German shepherd. She doesn't see why I can't just get one for $100.
> 
> My mom, me, and my dad are going to kind of tag-team, since I'm going to get my pup in December. She's going to be my Christmas/18th birthday present from Mom and Dad, and to myself. If I get from a breeder of my choosing, I guesstimate I'll pay $1,000 of it and Mom and Dad will split the rest of it.


If your mother doesn't want to kick in additional money, it's very likely that you can get a very nice dog for the $1,000 you contribute. I suspect that if you take your parents with you as you select the puppy and you all fall in love with the right dog, you will all forget the cost soon enough.

And who's to say that you won't fall in love with a less expensive or rescue dog.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> I paid $0 for my Zoe because she was my christmas gift though her litter mates were sold for $800.


Zoeys Mom, Mac was a gift too. Only my husband said it was for my birthday, anniversary, sweetest day and Christmas...lol He was a little pricey I guess or my husband is just really cheap.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I have been following your posts on this forum, Kotonashi, and I have to say that it sounds to me like your mom is absolutely not on board with you getting a dog at all. First she kept telling you when such-and-such happens, you could get a dog. Then that happened and she changed her requirements again. Now you're allowed to get a dog but she won't let you spend the money on a good dog. When it comes time to go talk to a breeder and your mom has to come along, I'm sure she will find other reasons why you can't have a dog right then / why it can't be from that breeder / why it can't be that price / why it can't be that particular dog.

I don't know how old you are, but if you're anywhere near old enough to move out on your own, or soon will be, I would honestly recommend you wait until then to get your dog. Right now, it sounds like if you are ever even able to get your dog, it will be a constant source of argument between you and your mom and won't end well. At least that is the impression I am getting.

Just a thought.


----------



## Navah (Aug 10, 2010)

I had to wait until I moved out of my parents house and captured a great boyfriend who got suckered into rescuing 4 animals with me before I could buy my perfect German Shepherd. 

At my parents house we always rescued Shepherds (among other breeds) but I was never allowed to get my perfect dog I always wanted. I am 32, and I just got my dog 2 months ago. So now my boyfriend got suckered into 5 animals LOL poor guy thought he was getting a normal girl =).

My girl was $1200.00 CAD. It took me a year to find her. I know that some people here are saying they have gotten quality dogs for much less but where I come from you cannot get a well bred dog for less than $1000.00. Why did I choose to go this route after rescuing my entire life? Funny enough, its money. My rescues cost a ridiculous amount of money, probably enough to buy a car in Vet fee’s. All the genetic problems, eye problems, hip problems, dysplasia, arthritis, cancers, etc… it was never ending. 

My girl comes with a lifetime guarantee of health and temperament. I know this doesn’t mean much if they ever get a problem but my breeder is so sure of her lines she gives that kind of guarantee, that’s great for me. My babies blood line has very little health problems from a long, long line of breeding so the odds of her getting some sort of problem is low.

Sure, she is probably a little high end for me. Its probably like buying a speed boat for simple fishing but it makes me feel a lot better for future things. Yes, I still put away my average money a week for future emergency health problems but the odds I can use It for an awesome trip are way higher than using it on some sort of leg or eye surgery. 

(Sorry to butt in, I know I’m new… long time troller… first time poster… ill post something in the new members section)


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

AbbyK9 said:


> ...
> I don't know how old you are, but if you're anywhere near old enough to move out on your own, or soon will be, I would honestly recommend you wait until then to get your dog. Right now, it sounds like if you are ever even able to get your dog, it will be a constant source of argument between you and your mom and won't end well. At least that is the impression I am getting.
> 
> Just a thought.


I've also been following Kotonashi's posts over the past few months. 

IMHO she's doing everything right ... researching what she's looking for in a GSD, is looking into breeders, has a price range she's willing to pay, has a plan of action she wants to follow once she gets her dog, is working her butt off to earn the money for her dog ... I'll give her an A plus for doing the right thing!!! If I were a breeder I'd be proud for her to own one of my pups!

And I feel like Chris is 100% right ... she should wait until she's out of her mother's control before she gets her dog. I know this might add a year or two to her master plan, but I honestly feel it would be time well invested to be out on her own before she carries out her well laid plans!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I say get what you want and are willing to pay. I find it interesting that many people who take "improving the breed" as the reason behind breeding GSD's would speak so aggressively against spending more on a dog from a breeder who is committed to bettering the breed. Whether it's $500 or $1,500 most breeders are not making a lot of money on dogs. If a breeder has put time in proper breeding, titling, etc. it is well worth the money. You will be an adult. It's your decision not your mother's.
> 
> Don't search for a dog by price. Search for the dog that is mostly likely to match what you are looking for in a dog.
> 
> ...


I like you.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

W.Oliver said:


> I like you.


I would 100% agree with Terrylightfoot's post _if_ the OP were not a minor living in her parents' house and having to negotiate with a mother who strongly disagrees.


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *[email protected]*  
_I say get what you want and are willing to pay. I find it interesting that many people who take "improving the breed" as the reason behind breeding GSD's would speak so aggressively against spending more on a dog from a breeder who is committed to bettering the breed. Whether it's $500 or $1,500 most breeders are not making a lot of money on dogs. If a breeder has put time in proper breeding, titling, etc. it is well worth the money. You will be an adult. It's your decision not your mother's. 

Don't search for a dog by price. Search for the dog that is mostly likely to match what you are looking for in a dog. 

$1,000 for a companion that stands to be part of your life for 10-15 years is insignificant over time. 

And as anyone who has shopped and researched for GSD knows, not all GSDs are created equal and neither are all breeders. There will always be some truth in the axiom: "you get what you pay for."_

I like you.

Me too!!!!! Hands down!
Cheers,
Ana


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

AbbyK9 said:


> I have been following your posts on this forum, Kotonashi, and I have to say that it sounds to me like your mom is absolutely not on board with you getting a dog at all. First she kept telling you when such-and-such happens, you could get a dog. Then that happened and she changed her requirements again. Now you're allowed to get a dog but she won't let you spend the money on a good dog. When it comes time to go talk to a breeder and your mom has to come along, I'm sure she will find other reasons why you can't have a dog right then / why it can't be from that breeder / why it can't be that price / why it can't be that particular dog.
> 
> I don't know how old you are, but if you're anywhere near old enough to move out on your own, or soon will be, I would honestly recommend you wait until then to get your dog. Right now, it sounds like if you are ever even able to get your dog, it will be a constant source of argument between you and your mom and won't end well. At least that is the impression I am getting.
> 
> Just a thought.


As a parent of five children, this is the best advice posted! 

Kotonashi, we've chatted, and so far as I can tell, you're a great kid, doing all the right things in terms of research & study. I wish my daughter, that is near your age, had the same passion for GSDs, but she dosen't, and neither does your mother. Bringing a GSD into a home, where it isn't really wanted by all living there, is going to be very stressful, and a challenge to your family relationships. Not fair to the puppy either.

By the way, $1,500 for a great GSD from an excellent breeder is not out of line, which would always be my choice, but if I could not afford to do that, I would rescue before I purchased from a true BYB.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't know...I really don't think your right for wanting to pay $1500. or that your mom is wrong for not wanting to pay $1500.

I paid over 1k for my boy-to me it's what I expected to pay, it was no big deal. We knew the cost it would take to take care for him during his lifetime would not even come close to what it cost to bring him home.

I would have gladly paid $400.00 for him if the breeding program was the same with another breeder. I personally searched along time for breeders. But in that search it was not about the cost-it was what I was looking for health, temperment & linage line, etc. that geared that search.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

My mom doesn't like German shepherds because they shed and because of their size, but she knows that there's not much that can be done about those things. Plus I keep bringing up the fact that I BEGGED her not to get the French bulldogs (I thought they were hideous and did NOT want to be an owner of one), and she brought them home and I fell in love with them. She knows very well the exact same thing will happen to her with a GSD. Haha. Her ex boyfriend has a white GSD, Nitro, and she LOVES him. Just hates his hair all over her clothes. (She wears darks, mostly and so do I). I intend on getting a long coat, and I heard they shed less, and the hair doesn't 'weave' through clothes like the stock coat dogs' fur does?

I don't remember if I posted or not, but we made a deal (I still have to write up the contract for it), and if I do everything I'm supposed to, I'm getting my pup in December. I know that's in this post, but on my part, I have to keep my grades at A's and B's, not be late for school, and things that I've mentioned in my other posts. But it's set in stone now and she can't back out now, since we established the date.  Well, I suppose she could back out if she wanted to, but she won't.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

I must say....I'm 23 and I'm spending my last year of Graduate School in my parent's house (saving money for when I move -- hopefully out of state). I just got my GSD in July, and was bringing her in to my parents home; however I had the permission of both parents. Even though I'm an adult and completely capable of making my own decisions I knew it was a decision that affected the entire household and I had to respect their house and their rules.
Both of my parents were completely okay with me bringing a GSD into the house, even though I already have a four year old mix dog. They both understand that I have more than enough time to devote to training the puppy right now and that she'll be a good dog -- plus I have less than a year left of Graduate School and am trying to line things up so I have a job set up before I graduate next April.


That being said: both of my parents were on-board with my plan to get a puppy before I brought her into the home; and I had the complete say over how much I spent and who I got the puppy from.
I would suggest waiting until YOU have the full say of how much you spend on the puppy and don't have to hope your mom is okay with your choice. It's much easier to be able to make the choice completely yourself.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Honestly, if you are not going to show/really work the dog, I would NOT pay $1,500 for it... With puppies, it's a 'crapshoot' no matter what. You have BETTER chances of getting a good dog off a GOOD breeder, but as I said, crapshoot. You could get the pollock who is a complete nervy freak out of a litter of outstanding dogs... 

And you can do Agility with a rescue dog... If I were you I would just wait until you find the right dog in the shelter.

I have to agree that spending 1k on a dog right now wouldn't be a good thing. You should be saving every penny you can so that when you have a place of your own you've got a head start on bills and such.


Not sure where is AZ you are, but here are examples of GSD/mix female pups in your area right now. I wish I'd waited instead of accepting J as a gift, because a month or so after I did, there were two pure GSD pups in my area in shelters.
Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Rachel: Petfinder









Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: A2895256: Petfinder


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

The absolute, without a doubt, best dog we've ever had was a pup from a breeder who specialized in working lines. Parents had been tested and were titled...pups were registered and guaranteed, we paid $250 for her with full papers. Of course we weren't in a hurry to get her and kept looking and searching until we found the perfect pup. So, they're out there. You just have to be patient.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have heard some people paying $100,000 for a puppy. I would much rather spend $1,500 than $100,000.


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

My husband and I got two dogs from backyard breeders, the rest were strays or rescues.

Victor, they claimed was a purebred without papers. Victor is DEFINITELY not a purebred (you can see him in my album). They had him in a crappy situation, and my husband couldn't leave him there, so we paid $100 and took him home. He is very very very shy and fearful, and always has been, since the day we brought him home.

I've told this story a lot of times on here. We got Ivan from a friend of a friend who bred GSD's. He had his AKC papers and all. We didn't really know what questions should be asked, and didn't really think much of it. He was the smartest dog we ever had, but also the sickest. He had so many digestive issues, it wasn't funny. We racked up over $10,000 in vet bills (most of it went on the credit cards) in the (almost) 4 years that he lived. 

One of the purebred GSD rescues my mom adopted from a rescue had PAF, and ended up dying, I think as a reaction to a medication. We had a mastiff that my MIL adopted and that we adopted from her, who someone had been using as a stud for backyard breeding. When he got old, they just let him go in the desert. He had terrible arthritis, allergies, and went blind at a young age. Apparently, the vets around the area knew of the breeder, since many of her dogs ended up with health issues.

A month or two ago, we found a GSD wandering near the road in the desert. She still had giant nipples. They think she was used for backyard breeding and got too old and was dumped. Both of her legs/feet have been broken in the past, and she has huge lumps on them. My mom has adopted her. (I'll post pics soon!  )

I will NEVER support a backyard breeder again. I definitely support rescues, though. I don't mean to make it sound like all rescues are health issues waiting to happen. We've had more rescues/strays that were totally healthy until the day they died (at 12-17 years old) than we've had that were sick.

This time, when we decided we wanted a dog, the most important things to us were health and intelligence/temperament. I always feel bad for not recuing a dog that needs a home, but we decided that at LEAST one time, we wanted to go to a real breeder. We figured it'd be worth paying a reputable breeder to try to stack the odds in our favor for health and temperament, since they know all about all of the dogs in their lines, you know? 

It's not very expensive at all compared to the cost of dealing with a dog that is sick and has vet bills. The cost of the dog is one or two big trips to the vet. It's worth it to have a happy healthy dog. The price is worth paying to save him the pain and you the heartache, and to NOT support a backyard breeder.


----------



## Superhero (May 15, 2010)

If you're ok with $1500 I'd say go for it. If you're anything like me you'll be worried about its health and temperment until it reaches maturity (2 - 3 years). A great pedigree and good OFAs from the parents could provide peace of mind, and that is worth a lot in my book.


----------



## Skye (Aug 9, 2010)

1500 seems like a lot and personally i would rather rescue than pay that much money for it. But it really depends on the person. I read in an article or something I dont remember if it was recently or not but someone in China paid like 100,000 dollas for a Mastiff. Soooo expensive! wow. I just wished I had that much money to spend! lol


----------



## Superhero (May 15, 2010)

What about $600,000?

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/08/06/tibetan-mastiff-craze-swe_n_673763.html?ir=World#s123888 



Jessiewessie99 said:


> I have heard some people paying $100,000 for a puppy. I would much rather spend $1,500 than $100,000.


----------



## ElvisP (May 19, 2010)

Elvis was $1,500 and I'm very happy we went that route. He's healthy and comes from *excellent* *and* *proven lines*. He's just our family pet but we can afford it and I wouldn't have done it any other way ... that's me though. 

Good luck!!


----------



## RadarsShadow (Nov 16, 2009)

Not too long ago I was in the same boat as you in some ways. I still live at home, looking to move out in about two years when I have some stuff paid off. Even though I am paying for my GSD by myself my mom flipped out when I told her the price that I am going to pay for my puppy. She wanted me to just go to the newspaper and pick out a dog. One of the first things I did was show her this website Different Types of German Shepherd Puppy Breeders then I sat down and made a list of everything I wanted in my dog, the pros and cons. The last thing I did was take her to the vet with me and we talked to him about what he has seen with dogs from a byb to a good breeder. After I went though all that she was okay with me spending the money.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

To me it's the same thing as how much would you pay for a car, or shoes, or home? I would pay more money for a truck because of what I need it for - then someone who buys a truck because they like the way it looks. It all depends on the individual.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

RadarsShadow said:


> Not too long ago I was in the same boat as you in some ways. I still live at home, looking to move out in about two years when I have some stuff paid off. Even though I am paying for my GSD by myself my mom flipped out when I told her the price that I am going to pay for my puppy. She wanted me to just go to the newspaper and pick out a dog. One of the first things I did was show her this website Different Types of German Shepherd Puppy Breeders then I sat down and made a list of everything I wanted in my dog, the pros and cons. The last thing I did was take her to the vet with me and we talked to him about what he has seen with dogs from a byb to a good breeder. After I went though all that she was okay with me spending the money.


If you were my kid and took that approach, and I hated dogs, I would still be so proud of you, I let you buy an elephant!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Courtney said:


> I don't know...I really don't think your right for wanting to pay $1500. or that your mom is wrong for not wanting to pay $1500.
> 
> I paid over 1k for my boy-to me it's what I expected to pay, it was no big deal. We knew the cost it would take to take care for him during his lifetime would not even come close to what it cost to bring him home.
> 
> I would have gladly paid $400.00 for him if the breeding program was the same with another breeder. I personally searched along time for breeders. But in that search it was not about the cost-it was what I was looking for health, temperment & linage line, etc. that geared that search.


Yes, that is what I was looking for as well. That is the thing I don't understand though-- what breeders are selling dogs with those qualities/testing/etc for $400? When I was looking for a puppy pretty much all the breeders who did it 'right' were charging $1000 and up.

I never told my parents how much I paid for Bianca. They are the type of people who don't understand paying a lot of money for a dog.
I had two dogs as a teenager. My mom was not really happy about my getting the dogs, but I didn't go out and buy them-- both dogs were strays I found and brought home (not the first time so my parents weren't surprised about that part.) She loved the dogs though and even though she often said she did not want two dogs, it was never actually a problem since they were my dogs so I was the one who did everything for them.


----------



## RadarsShadow (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank you W.Oliver.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

$1500 over the course of the dogs life (12 years or more) is only $150 or less per year.

That's about $3 per week.

Well worth it to have a well bred, 'less chance of health and temperament issues' dog to spend your life with.


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

I got my two from a BYB, and I consider myself to be pretty lucky.

Kamahi was $250 with AKC papers (the breeder said he was 9 weeks old, but the vet told me he was NOT 9 weeks, he was 11 weeks old), and he has some of his mother's nervy temperament. (Though he does have his dad's easy going temperament as well.) He gets scared if I take him somewhere new and someone makes a sudden movement towards him; he'll react by barking and hiding behind me. It's getting better though. I've been taking him to training classes, and he's learning that new people aren't something to be scared of. I'm thinking what made him this way was because he was raised in a mud pit for approximately 11 weeks with little to no human interaction. He might be a completely different dog if he had been socialized during that time.

I've heard buying from a BYB is like playing a game of Russian Roulette. Unfortunately, I think that's exactly what it is.

Tosca is that one in a million puppy. I got her at 6 weeks old, and she was $350 with AKC papers. (they're from the same breeder, but she was more expensive because she was younger...) Ever since I've had Tosca I've been socializing her to EVERYTHING. She's met other dogs, new people, tons of new kids, new smells, she's been to the lake, she's been all over town, she's gone to a concert (and was on her best behavior the whole time ), etc. She also goes to training classes, and she is the star of her puppy class. :apple: I'm hoping to get her into agility classes when they start up in a few weeks/months.

Anyway, I love them both so much that I could NEVER get rid of either of them because they were from a BYB, and they don't meet the German Shepherd standard in height. Tosca definitely has the right temperament for a well bred GSD. I would have tried to get her into Schutzhund (because she's also probably going to be ALOT smaller than Kamahi..maybe 65 or 70 lbs when she's full grown), but she broke her jaw sometime between 3 or 5 weeks old, so that's not an option.


----------



## lizzkatris (Apr 29, 2010)

I hope you find the right dog for you! I do think you can get a great quality pet puppy for less than $1500. I'm also looking for one right now and I've been getting quoted $700-1000 for a companion dog that will be spayed/neutered. If you find the right breeder with the right contract I believe it will be well worth it. I like your mentality of supporting the breeding program of reputable breeders. While I don't have a GSD yet the same ethics are in every breed. I wish you luck finding a great breeder.


----------

